# Datenklau



## Axel-B (2 August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich betreibe ein Forum für Shopbetreiber. Hier der Link: [noparse]http://www.su-forum.de[/noparse]

Hatte bis vor kurzem einen Co-Admin. Wir hatten zwei Trolls in unserem Forum. Die musste ich rausschmeissen. Meine Co-Admin hat sich dann auch auf die Seite der Trolls geschlagen. Davor hatte sie, weil sie den Zugriff hatte, die ganze Datenbank inkl. der PNs (Privatnachrichten) kopiert.

Jetzt lesen fleissig die Trolls die Privatnachrichten und ich werde als Admin mit bösen emails bomdadiert wieso ich an Dritte Sachen behaute die nicht stimmen. Nocheinmal das waren PNs. Das gleiche wenn ein Telefonat abgehört wird.

Was meint Ihr ?

Ich sehe das als eine Wirtschaftskriminalität an.

1. Klau von sensiblen Daten
2. Verbreitung dieser Daten

Was käme noch dazu ? Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten. Jetzt sind die Kripo-Fachleute gefragt.....:-p


----------



## Antiscammer (2 August 2009)

*AW: Datenklau*

Wer als Admin eine Datenbank entwendet und die dort enthaltenen vertraulichen Nachrichten anderen zugänglich macht, verstößt gegen das Fernmeldegeheimnis, aber auch massiv gegen Persönlichkeitsrechte der Betroffenen. Und auch gegen Datenschutzrecht.

Ein Anwalt würde Dir sicher liebend gern bei der Geltendmachung der Ansprüche helfen und der Dame einen teuren Denkzettel verpassen.
Zur Not hilft auch der Landesdatenschutzbeauftragte dabei mit, die Dame von der Unrechtmäßigkeit ihres Tuns zu unterrichten, notfalls mit einem Ordnungsgeld.
Sobald sie nämlich nicht mehr Admin ist, hat sie kein Anrecht, im Besitz von vertraulichen persönlichen Daten zu sein. Sie kann gerichtlich dazu gezwungen werden, diese Daten zu löschen.

Ein paar Links:


Sicherheit im E-Mail Verkehr, Fernmeldegeheimnis

E-Mail ? Wikipedia

TP: Gilt für E-Mails das Brief- und Fernmeldegeheimnis?

Unautorisierte Veröffentlichung von Emails rechtswidrig! - LG Köln, Urteil vom 06.09.06, Az.: 28 O 178/06 aufrecht.de


----------



## Axel-B (4 August 2009)

*AW: Datenklau*

Hallo Zusammen,

komme gerade von der Kripo -wegen meiner geschilderten Sache- und sitze jetzt frustriert an meinem PC und schreibe Euch diese Zeilen.

Nach dem Strafgesetzbuch liegt kein Verstoss vor ! Warum ? Der Co-Admin hatte ja von mir die Zugangsdaten zum Server. Also liegt rechtlich KEIN Datenklau vor. Das versenden der Daten an einen Dritten ist auch kein Verstoss. Dieser kann jetzt die Daten ausschlachten und seine Troll-emails schreiben. Wir haben hier echte Lücken im Gesetz. Habe mich lange fast schon mit dem Beamten rumgeschritten. Er brachte ein Beispiel was letzte Woche in unserem Kreis passiert war. Stand auch in der Zeitung. Jetzt bitte genau lesen....!

Auf einer benachbarten Polizeistation haben 3 Beamte interne Polizeidaten auf eine CD gebrannt und dann diese DATEN teilweise an einen Dritten verkauft. Die Staatsanwaltschaft sah keine Klagepunkte !!! Gegen die Beamten läuft NUR ein Disziplinar-Verfahren. Super oder ?

Was ist Eure Meinung. Ich glaube ich spinne langsam.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 August 2009)

*AW: Datenklau*

Ja, man kann manchmal über unseren "Rechtsstaat" nur noch staunen.

Wenn man als Mitarbeiter in einer medizinischen Einrichtung irgendwelche Daten draußen rumverteilen würde, dann würde man aber sowas von geteert und gefedert. Und man würde mit Sicherheit eine Vorstrafe kassieren.

Aber Polizisten dürfen das jetzt neuerdings wohl...
Das glaubt man fast nicht.

Frag doch mal das Innnenministerium, ob die das auch so sehen.

Und frag mal den Landesdatenschutzbeaurftragten nach seiner Meinung dazu.
Es handelt sich in jedem Fall um persönliche Daten, darunter e-mail-Adressen der Teilnehmer und was weiß ich nicht noch alles.
Diese Daten hat jemand, der dafür nicht mehr autorisiert ist, gefälligst nicht zu bunkern. Und schon gar nicht rumzuverteilen.

Und mal einen Anwalt fragen, der sich in Internetrecht auskennt.


----------



## Axel-B (4 August 2009)

*AW: Datenklau*

Hallo,

danke für die Info. Habe jetzt mal den Datenschutzbeauftragten für Bayern angemailt. Mal schauen was er schreibt.


----------

